# 50 years of Eledhwen - A Quest, please!



## Eledhwen (Feb 11, 2006)

I feel that, now I am 50, it is time to go on a quest of some sort, preferably one that will save the world from unspeakable evil and bearing in mind that I also want to celebrate my eleventy first.

Suggestions below please...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 11, 2006)

Perhaps you can be a World saver and teach people consideration and respect. Teach all people this, no matter what their current thoughtpattern is.


----------



## Walter (Feb 11, 2006)

If you're not already doing it: Begin living your bliss...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

Have fun every day, and encourage others to do the same. Smile at everyone you meet, and it will make others want to do the same.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 12, 2006)

-Every week, make something for dinner that you've never had before.
-Take a cruise (and post pictures!).


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, discovering a cure for cancer and how to defeat Ebola and other viruses could be a beginning.
And tomorrow you could perhaps redecorate the kitchen?


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 13, 2006)

Such excellent advice! Thank you all.

I like the dinner quest, and our small town is about to get a new supermarket! I haven't the skills for the virus thing (unless destroying a Ring would do it) and my kitchen is clad in natural wood and tiles so I'll leave that job too.

I think the bliss living sound good, but may need some practice!


----------

